# Resources for other newbies



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope this is ok to post, if not feel free to delete or move.

There is so much great information here. 

After reading the currently 16 pages of threads, the only thing I have to offer to other newbie/novices are a few things I found that are worth their weight in gold to me:

*Glossaries* - Great resource, I think by Big Ed - thanks a bunch I've been looking for this to help speak the "language" of you experts. These links should be compiled into a Beginners Sticky...
http://www.sdrm.org/faqs/defs.html
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/amodelrailroadterms/A_Model_Railroad_Terms.htm
http://www.hrtrains.com/glossery.html

*Books*...
Easy Model Railroad Wiring - 2nd Edition Andy Sperandeo
101 Track Plans for Model Railroaders - Linn H. Westcott
Basic Model Railroad Benchwork: The Complete Photo Guide by Jeff Wilson

All available at Amazon and not very expensive at all.

I hope these help other new comers and thanks to everyone for offering these resources to help out a novice.


----------

